# The talent of Juan Diego Florez



## Opera4ever (Apr 20, 2017)

How talented is this guy? He's been doing these concerts for a while now, where he accompanies himself on guitar... and I think they're just fabulous. What do you guys think? I would like to see more intimate recitals and performances like this. I sometimes secretly prefer them over a full opera.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Very good, but doesn't move me. I'll stick with him in opera. He is one of my very favorite tenors along with Kaufmann.


----------



## Amara (Jan 12, 2012)

So beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Not bad but a small range of roles for him. I stick with Kaufmann or the greats from the past.


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

He's the lead tenor in _Le Comte Ory_ that I am part way through on Met-on-Demand. I am not crazy about the opera itself - most of the first act bored me, despite the presence of the always delightful Joyce DiDonato.

Act Two has a fun duet scene with Florez and the lovely Diana Damrau. More engaging than anything in Act One.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

How lucky we are to have a singer of his caliber in our lifetime. Just enjoy him because he is special.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> How lucky we are to have a singer of his caliber in our lifetime. Just enjoy him because he is special.


That's what I said, as long he's staying in his voice range.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

He's been smart about staying in his fach. He'll be around for a long time. More's the pleasure for us.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> He's been smart about staying in his fach. He'll be around for a long time. More's the pleasure for us.


I know Nina, but sometimes money can do strange things.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Not to worry Puggy. He's got it by the tail.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Present King of the High C's


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

DavidA said:


> Present King of the High C's


Yes, watch his La fille du régiment DVD with Dessay.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I think Florez is very intelligent about protecting his voice by not straying outside of well-guarded boundaries and I do not expect that he will change that approach. He knows those money-making high Cs and Ds won't survive forays into heavy material.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

Scopitone said:


> He's the lead tenor in _Le Comte Ory_ that I am part way through on Met-on-Demand. I am not crazy about the opera itself - most of the first act bored me, despite the presence of the always delightful Joyce DiDonato.
> 
> Act Two has a fun duet scene with Florez and the lovely Diana Damrau. More engaging than anything in Act One.


I decided to start over and give this one another chance from the beginning. What the heck was I thinking the other day when I wrote the comments above? From his first moment that he steps on stage his voice is like something from heaven. Absolutely astonishing.

I figure it's a good example of why I should not turn on an opera late at night when I'm already quite tired, so that I end up dozing through the first hour and then go to bed. Because my response to this opera after only about 15 minutes is completely opposite of the other night.

And now I'm going to go look for his albums on Google Play. Anybody want to share your favorite recommendation?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Scopitone said:


> I decided to start over and give this one another chance from the beginning. What the heck was I thinking the other day when I wrote the comments above? From his first moment that he steps on stage his voice is like something from heaven. Absolutely astonishing.
> 
> I figure it's a good example of why I should not turn on an opera late at night when I'm already quite tired, so that I end up dozing through the first hour and then go to bed. Because my response to this opera after only about 15 minutes is completely opposite of the other night.
> 
> And now I'm going to go look for his albums on Google Play. Anybody want to share your favorite recommendation?


La fille du régiment DVD with Dessay. 
Alas you have to watch that.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This one is very good too:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

This Rossini one is on CD: ( short listen pieces also on the site)

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4757688


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Pugg said:


> La fille du régiment DVD with Dessay.
> Alas you have to watch that.


Yep that is really good despite the quirky production


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

Pugg said:


> La fille du régiment DVD with Dessay.
> Alas you have to watch that.


That one's on MetOnDemand - woohoo!

He has several on the service, mostly starring across DiDonato.


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

Pugg said:


> This Rossini one is on CD: ( short listen pieces also on the site)
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4757688


Ouch, that one's pricey!

Fortunately, it's on my google play music subscription.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Scopitone said:


> That one's on MetOnDemand - woohoo!
> 
> He has several on the service, mostly starring across DiDonato.


You will be very busy for a while.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Scopitone said:


> Ouch, that one's pricey!
> 
> Fortunately, it's on my google play music subscription.


Or else:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...?ie=UTF8&condition=used&qid=1493183183&sr=8-1


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Well there is no denying, he is the better looking of the two. If he and Lawrence Brownlee were alternating nights on The Daughter of the Regiment, who would you want to hear more?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Well there is no denying, he is the better looking of the two. If he and Lawrence Brownlee were alternating nights on The Daughter of the Regiment, who would you want to hear more?


I like Lawrence Brownlee voice more.


----------

